# Probian1



## alan mason (Jun 12, 2009)

The Skipper and fhe Engineer

The skipper and the engineer had fussed throughout the trip
Their arguments were loud and clear " Who runs this blooming ship"?

"It takes good brains to navigate " the skipper roughly said 
"or engineers would be fish bait down on the ocean bed"

The engineer with eyes agleam replied without a flinch
" whenever I turn of my steam you cannot steer an inch"

The skipper roared " Look here you snob a dollar to a dime
That I can run your blinking job but you can't tackle mine

The engineer said " Right thats a go. give me your cap and coat
and you take mine and go below and I will steer the boat "

They switched their jobs and each one swore with cigarette lit
In just about an hour or more he'd make the other one quit

While on the bridge the engineer enjoyed the cool sea breeze
the skipper breathed an atmosphere bedewed with oil and grease

The days routine seemed just the same for all was going well
when up on deck the skipper came and started raising hell

" Danm you" he said " I had to quit" as on the bridge he darted
" Your engines stopped and I admit I cannot get them started"

The engineer just turned around and gave a hearty laugh
Said he " Old top we've been aground for three hours and a half" 

Anon


----------

